# Bangkok's Skyscraper Restaurants



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Best Bangkok skyscraper restaurants?*
1 April 2007
The Sunday Times

*Q Someone has told me that Bangkok has some great skyscraper restaurants with amazing views over the city. Which of them would you recommend? *

Mark MacGyver, Liverpool 

A For gourmet dining at giddying heights, the most breathtaking restaurant is Sirocco ( www.thedomebkk.com ). It occupies a large, landscaped terrace on the roof of Bangkok's enormous State Tower, visible all over the city thanks to its height and iconic golden dome. 

The grand open staircase, jazz band and candlelit tables lend a surreal normality to eating alfresco 656ft up, and the views of Bangkok's vast cityscape are mesmerising. Service is great and, while the cuisine isn't quite as haute as the altitude, it offers excellent, well-presented international food for about Pounds 40 a head. Afterwards, stroll over for a cocktail at the snazzy, circular Sky Bar, which practically overhangs the 62 floors below. 

If being outside so high up makes you a touch nervous, there's an Italian restaurant called Mezzaluna that's inside on the same floor. 

Alternatively, try the Vertigo restaurant ( www.banyantree.com/bangkok ), which is glamorously perched on the 61st floor of the Banyan Tree hotel, serving fine barbecue seafood, and cocktails at the adjacent Moon Bar.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*EATING Out - Bird's eye view bistro *
16 July 2010
Bangkok Post

Latest sky-high eatery serves up boutique-style Western fusion fare

The city's bird's eye view continues to be one of the most popular selling points among sky-high restaurants in Bangkok. And at S31, a new hotel situated at the mouth of Soi Sawaddee, the urban panorama can be appreciated from its 22nd-floor eatery, 100m Wine & Bistro.

Launched unofficially six months ago, the glass-wrapped restaurant offers an all-angle vista of the Big Mango. As the elevator doors open, guests are first greeted to their left-hand side by a panoramic perspective of Bangkok's northeastern area. while an unobstructed view of the city's southwest that reaches far beyond the Chao Phraya River is featured through the restaurant's characteristic 180-degree tilted, floor-to-ceiling glass wall that stretches from one end to the other. And thanks to its location in the middle of the city's most evolving district, this 45-seat bistro is an ideal spot to observe the rapid and unsystematic modernisation the city is going through.

Gastronomy-wise, 100m Wine & Bistro features "Western fusion" cuisine to apparently go with the hotel's boutique-style concept. Decked out simply in a dark chocolate hue, it's the type of eatery that serves complimentary bread baskets as well as amuse bouche.

The menu, designed by the restaurant's Thai executive chef, who has long years of experience working at several hotels, local and overseas, is not extensive but quite comprehensive. It offers five tapas, 14 appetisers and soups, seven main meat and seafood dishes and 10 pasta choices.

My dinner on a quiet Monday began nicely with Canadian lobster salad (480 baht). It presented cooked lobster meat and claws (from a live lobster) on a bed of green salad with sweet mango-infused guacamole. Evidence of being really fresh, the lobster meat was firm, flavourful and sweet, while the mashed and seasoned avocado that accompanied it was subtly smooth and well-concocted.

For main course, we tried the restaurant's top two best-sellers: grilled black cod served with red wine onion (480 baht) and grilled lamb chops with ratatouille (750 baht).

The black cod, in a very thick fillet, was pan-fried and seasoned with sauce and spices before being served on a bed of red wine-infused, caramelised onion. The cod had a characteristic firm texture and its typically flat taste was marvellously lifted by the intensely flavoured onion, which offered a sweet and tangy touch and awesome crisp feel.

As impressively delectable, the lamb chops proved to be an absolute must-order. Served with a small portion of well-flavoured ratatouille and baked buttered potato were two racks of lamb which, unlike those flat-cut pieces offered at some other places, were of a generous cut and plump. The meat was fragrant and juicy and didn't even have a small hint of its signature musty odour.

Should pork be your preferred choice of protein, kurobuta pork tenderloin with morel mushroom promises to excite you. But if you're an avid beef fan, choose from a few choices of beef steaks, from Australian rib-eye and tenderloin to wagyu striploin.

You can tell that dessert is not the restaurant's priority since its list of homemade sweets is like a small appendix of the Movenpick ice cream menu.

From the list, we skipped panna cotta and tiramisu to go for creme brulee (230 baht). Served with Movenpick's white chocolate ice cream and bow-shaped black and white chocolate pieces, the creme brulee was aromatic, creamy and not at all too sweet.

As a wine bar, the restaurant features over 40 labels of Old and New World wines from its cellar. Wine by the glass was from Chile and priced at 250 baht. There was also a decent list of cocktails and martinis - classics and house-concocted.

In terms of setting and service, you can't exactly say that it's of a five-star standard. While the tunes that pleasantly filled the air that evening were bossa nova pop, the two LCD televisions at each end of the restaurant were, on the contrary, showing local soaps. And even though you'll always see a sincere smile on the face of the service staff who are willing to go that extra mile to please their guests, empty water glasses on the table might as well be expected.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Travel Postcard: 48 hours in Bangkok*

By Jason Szep

BANGKOK, Oct 15 (Reuters) - With its gilded temples, tuk-tuk taxis, spicy cuisine and racy nightlife, Bangkok is full of contradictions, congestion and centuries-old exotic allure.

Here are some suggestions from Reuters correspondents with local knowledge to help you make the most of a 48-hour visit:

FRIDAY

*6:00 p.m. - First, get the big picture. Head to Sathorn for a sundowner at Banyan Tree Hotel's Vertigo Grill and Moon Bar (www.banyantree.com).

Perched on the 61st floor, the open-air roof-top bar is not for the those inclined to dizziness, offering a spectacular panoramic view of Bangkok. Get there early to secure a table at the edge. Its chic lounge is popular with the cocktail crowd, drawing the rich and the beautiful. Strictly no shorts or flip-flops. Opening hours: 5 p.m. - 1 a.m. (weather permitting)*

8:00 p.m. - Fuel up with a traditional Thai dinner at Ruen Mallika, a converted 19th-century teak home with a mammoth menu specialising in dishes for royal families. (www.ruenmallika.com) Sit on the floor upstairs slung around low tables and enjoy delicacies like deep-fried flowers and chicken wrapped in banana leaves. Bring a map to find this spot in an obscure corner of the Asoke neighbourhood off busy Sukhumvit Road. 10:00 p.m. - Stroll down Sukhumvit, elbowing your way through teeming sidewalk markets selling knock-offs of just about everything, and then cool off with a drink in the Bed Supper Club (www.bedsupperclub.com), a futuristic white oval pod with a bar and lounge area with beds suspended from walls. Those looking to dance into the night can venture into "Q Bar", known for its good local and international DJs (www.qbarbangkok.com/).

SATURDAY

8:00 a.m. - If you're awake, start the morning off in style with a leisurely breakfast on the banks of the Chao Phraya River. The Mandarin Oriental's Riverside Terrace's all-you-can eat morning buffet is an institution. (www.mandarinoriental.com/bangkok/)

9:30 a.m. - Find your way to the nearest pier on the Chao Phraya River and take a riverboat (www.chaophrayaboat.com) to Tha Chang to spend a few hours in Bangkok's historic "Old City", an area rich with character and packed with golden temples, glittering palaces and Siamese architecture.

10:00 a.m. - Visit the Wat Pho Temple, the largest and perhaps most impressive temple in Bangkok, famed for its huge, gold-plated reclining Buddha measuring 46 metres long.

10:30 a.m. - Feeling sore? Wat Pho is also the birthplace of traditional Thai massage and is Bangkok's main training centre for masseuses. Thai massage is a must while you're there. Cost is about 120 baht for half an hour or 200 baht per hour.

11:00 p.m. - Stroll nearby to the Temple of the Emerald Buddha in the breathtaking Grand Palace. Inside is a shrine to Phra Kaew Morakot, a revered Buddha image carved from a jade block. Raised on platforms, no one is allowed near the sacred Buddha except Thailand's King.

12:00 p.m. - Lunch time. At Tha Chang pier you'll find dozens of mobile food stalls and small restaurants offering all kinds of authentic Thai dishes -- from noodle soups and curries to pad Thai noodles and spicy meat or vegetable dishes served on rice.

2:00 p.m. - Cater to your inner shopper at Chatuchak weekend market, a labyrinth of more than 5,000 stalls on a network of narrow paths over 27 acres, making it Thailand's biggest market. (www.chatuchak.org). On sale are jewellery, wood carvings, clothes, collectibles and plenty of reproduction antiques.

4:00 p.m. - Time for a drink in a chic art lounge. Take a taxi to the backpacking mecca of Khao San Road and head straight to Dali Bar on Soi Rambutree, popular with locals and tourists. Afterwards, stroll down Khao San Road, a former rice market packed with budget hotels, young travellers and market stalls.

7:00 p.m. - Need a break from Thai food? Try "Eat Me Restaurant", a hidden, chic eatery with walls hung with art and a romantic terrace on Soi Pipat off Convent Road. It only opens in the evening, offering contemporary Australian dishes with an Asiatic touch in candlelight to the strands of jazz. Good selection of Australian wines. (www.eatmerestaurant.com)

9:00 p.m. - Not far from Soi Pipat is Bangkok's biggest nightmarket and its most famous den of iniquity: the Patpong entertainment district. Check out stalls of clothing, DVDs, shoes and just about everything else, and get a glimpse into the heart of Bangkok's racy nightlife. Patpong became famous in the 1960s as a R&R stop for U.S. servicemen during the Vietnam War. It also includes a hip hop bar and several bars with live bands.

If you're looking for someplace quiet, Patpong is not it.

11:00 - For a nightcap and a bit of dancing, try Tapas on Soi 4 off Silom Road (www.tapasroom.net) with its three floors, each with a different DJ, including a second-floor live band-DJ combination that draws big weekend crowds.

SUNDAY

9:00 a.m. - After a Saturday night in Bangkok, a hefty dose of caffeine is in order. Lounge on sofas and plan the day ahead while sipping lattes at Kuppa Cafe & Restaurant on Sukhumvit Soi 16.

11:00 - Check out The Jim Thompson House, a complex of teak traditional Thai homes turned into a museum of antiques and Southeast Asian art. (www.jimthompsonhouse.com) The compound once belonged to American silk merchant Jim Thompson, who launched Thai silk to the West and was an avid art collector before he died mysteriously. The house is in a small lane next to Khlong Saen Saeb canal with an outdoor bar and restaurant.

12:00 p.m. - Sample the street food on Sukhumvit Soi 38. This Bangkok lane off the main Sukhumvit Road offers wonderful cheap Thai food in a bustling market, which comes alive at nights with dozens of stalls selling food ranging from duck noodles to chicken rice, papaya salad and marinated grilled catfish.

2:00 p.m. - To learn more about Thai history, art and culture visit Museum of Siam in an old Thai mansion just south of Wat Pho temple. For those interested in the 1960s, a section is devoted to icons, theatre, art, and advertisements from that era. Cap off the afternoon with Thai iced tea in its lovely garden cafe. (www.museumofsiamproject.com)

5:00 p.m. - As the heat of the day eases, relax with a visit to Lumpini Park, one of the few patches of green in the city centre. Find a shady bench and chill out or join the joggers as the sun sets and the city seems to pause for breathe before gearing up for another frenetic night.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

The Sicorro Restaurant, Lebua Hotel At State Tower


Sirocco at State Tower, Bangkok by eazy traveler, on Flickr


Bangkok - Sicorro at sunset by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Bangkok - Sicorro rooftop restaurant by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Sicorro Sky Bar by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Sicorro at State Tower - Bangkok by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Romantic dining at 64th floor by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Sirocco at State Tower, Bangkok by eazy traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

The Golden Dome of the State Tower - Bangkok by dmmcc, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Park Society & HISO Restuarant, Sofitel So Bangkok


So Sofitel Bangkok by wiriyoung, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by joewen1980, on Flickr


SOFITEL SO BANGKOK  by jhc_world, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by Sofitel Luxury Hotels, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by martinarcher, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by martinarcher, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by martinarcher, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Red Sky Restuarant, Centara Grand at Central World











Centara Grand at Central World by David Yeo T. B., on Flickr










Drinkable Skyscrapers | Red Sky Bar | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


Bangkok - Red Sky Bar by Rolandito., on Flickr


Red Sky - Centara Grand @ Central World Hotel, Bangkok-4 by bumbumzz, on Flickr


099 by 流浪貓Yan, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hangover 2 setting?


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hangover 2 setting?


yes, it's this one

The Sicorro Restaurant, Lebua Hotel At State Tower

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Sirocco at State Tower, Bangkok by eazy traveler, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Bangkok - Sicorro at sunset by Asiacamera, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Bangkok - Sicorro rooftop restaurant by Asiacamera, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Sicorro Sky Bar by Asiacamera, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Sicorro at State Tower - Bangkok by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Vertigo Grill & Moon Bar*, *Banyan Tree Hotel Bangkok*










Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


Spaceship Hovering Over Bangkok | Vertigo & Moon Bar at Banyan Tree Hotel | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Vertigo Grill & Moon Bar
view

Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


View from Vertigo Restaurant at the Banyan Tree Hotel in Bangkok by thepurplepassport, on Flickr


Banyan Tree Bangkok, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wwwoooww....eating in tall places have never been good like before....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Sirocco & Mezzaluna are italian restaurants


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics , thanks for the thread hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Millennium Hilton across the river is also a decent choice : 


Millennium Hilton Bangkok by FlyingOnceMore, on Flickr


----------

